# Easton EC70 Bar/stem slip



## mathismrl (Aug 15, 2003)

Both carbon handlebar and stem are Easton ec70. I have torqued properly, even overtorqued slightly but slip still occurs after hitting a pothole or other rough patch. Torque spec is 60-70 in/lbs. Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Standard suggestions*



mathismrl said:


> Both carbon handlebar and stem are Easton ec70. I have torqued properly, even overtorqued slightly but slip still occurs after hitting a pothole or other rough patch. Torque spec is 60-70 in/lbs. Any suggestions?


Try some hairspray on the bar just before you instert it into the stem. You could also roughen the bar and stem inner face with sandpaper.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

It shouldn't even come to that. If it slips even after proper installation then I would return it. Did others report problems with this stem-bar combo?


----------



## Squint (Jan 22, 2004)

I had that problem and then I used a more expensive torque wrench.


----------

